# Dalmation Raceway



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Greetings and Salutations everyone.

Long time no chat. Hmmm, long time no post either.

Well, life has thrown me some curve balls for some time, and slots, everything to do with them, has taken a back seat. Sometimes i think that everything slot related was put into a trailer and left behind at a motel somewhere. OK, wont bore you all with my life, so i may as well talk about what IS happening.

Dalmation raceway - Named that because my partner and i have 2 Dalmation dogs.

I dont have any pictures of it yet. I will try and get a friend of mine to take some, and i will post em up when he takes them.

Right, ok, i will give you a bit of history about the layout.

5 years ago, someone was throwing out an 8 foot by 4 foot trainboard. I know it was a trainboard, because it still had the track on it. Being the scrounger that i am, i threw it on the roof of the car, and took it home. It sat for 3 months before i took the old train track off, and another 3 months before i decided what layout i was going to use. I used the Scenic Hills 33 layout from Gregory Braun's website. I sorted out the track, laid it out, and it caused me so many bothers, that i left it for a year. 

Well, long story short, a mate asked me about slotcars a few weeks ago. I cleaned my track down, and he came over. I loaned him some track, and off he went. He had enough track for a small 2 laner, but came back 2 weeks later, and changed his mind. Seems like it wasnt big enough, so now he has a small 4 laner layout at his place. 

Got me thinking about my bitza. 

Now, no matter how hard i tried, i could not get the Scenic Hills 33 to fit onto my board. One thing or another would hang off it on one side or another, so i have modified it, so it has a small S curve where the lanes come out from under the bridge. That sort of works right now, and when i get the time, i will fix the overpass, and organise the wiring.

I bought bits and pieces for it all like 3 years ago, and never got around to finishing it, but, as life is a bit of a lemon right now, i will do a bit of work every chance i get.

The faster i get it done, the faster i can get some other things sorted. Seems like a few of my other slotcar related jobs will got hand in hand with this.

Well, have a great day all.

Take care and i hope to chat with you all soon.

PS: I hate not having the time to do everything i want to. I have 30+ potential diecasts that i want to resin cast. And monthly, it increases by 1.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

When you get back to casting, make sure you post pix.  rr


----------

